# Earning An Extra Income



## John74 (9 Aug 2012)

So here's my situtation, have a wife, kids and mortgage. Earn an okay wage but don't cover my monthly outgoings. Have a bit in the bank but don't want to eat away at it till it's all gone.

What do people do to earn a few extra euros???

And yes we have looked at our budgeting and have done a lot of work on this to try keep within our means.


----------



## alexandra123 (9 Aug 2012)

I know a guy that sells Amway products part time. He says he makes near to 1,000 a month if not more and this is only part time for him. I don't really know if I believe his figures - but that's what he says !


----------

